# Dupe of MAC Candy Yum Yum



## Kattatonic (Apr 19, 2011)

Do any of you know of a good Candy Yum Yum dupe? I've been looking around and Revlon has one kinda close and so does Makeup Forever, but it's just not the same enough for me. I reallly like the *neon* in it, that's what i'm looking for, and i reallly reallly want it to be *matte*. Any ideas? Because as you may know by now, it's sold out every where,...well except for on ebay. But i don't have $50 to spend on a tube of lipstick...though i am tempted.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't have Candy Yum Yum but judging by this picture from Turtle Beauty Wet 'n' Wild's 511B Nouveau Pink maybe a close match.

Sorry about the condition of my lipstick since my daughter was using it for Pink Day at her school. Best thing about it is that lipstick by WnW is either 99 cents or $1.99. It doesn't look like it's a perfect dupe but it's night time here and my light is crappy.


----------



## Kattatonic (Apr 19, 2011)

Humm preety dang close, thank you for the tip, i'm definatly gonna have to try this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 20, 2011)

That's the first time I've seen Candy Yum Yum. I've heard of it, but wasn't interested, but now that I've seen it, of course, I want it.  And because I want it, it's out of stock! Typical!  Guess I'll have to go for the dupe b/c I'm not paying $50 for a tube of l/s!  Certain colors in the past I did, but b/c I spent so much on it, I don't want to use it so much.  So it doesn't make much sense. Go Dupes! LOL


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 20, 2011)

Some dupes I would recommend are...

-Illamasqua Lipstick in Corrupt ($22)

-NYX Black Label Lipstick in Italian Chic ($7.50, but is on sale for $6.00 at CC)

-Lime Crime Lipstick in Countessa Fluorescent ($16)

...just to name a few.

My cosmetic manufacturer for my line just sent me a lipstick sample in a shade that looks almost identical to Yum Yum. Interesting.


----------



## Kattatonic (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## Relocation (Apr 21, 2011)

While we're on the topic of MAC dupes and I don't want to start a new thread, anyone know a good one for Cream with Your Coffee? I actually was going to buy it, but it's been out of stock the last couple times I was there, and besides, I don't really need to spend that many moneys on it


----------



## sweetie123 (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay a very very VERY close match to candy yum yum is Rose Hip by Milani. It can be bought at WalMart for about $4. I couldn't get my hands on candy yum yum, so I went searching for a load pink and found it. I was able to get a Candy Yum Yum from some one I know for $25 and i was EXTREMELY SURPRISED at how close they were in color once I had them both side by side. I kind of feel like it was a waste to buy the real one.


----------



## sweetie123 (Apr 22, 2011)

I really good dupe for candy yum yum is Rose Hip by Milani. It's about 4 dollars at walmart. I bought it win I couldn't get my hands on any candy yum yum. I was able to get one unexpectedly and after comparing the two, I can't believe how close they are!!! (sorry if this is my 2nd post, the 1st one isn't showing up) But any one interested in getting this color, and aren't concerned with the tube/ brand, should try Rose Hip out. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Relocation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While we're on the topic of MAC dupes and I don't want to start a new thread, anyone know a good one for Cream with Your Coffee? I actually was going to buy it, but it's been out of stock the last couple times I was there, and besides, I don't really need to spend that many moneys on it


 Here's what Cream With Your Coffee looks like on the lip (picture from Temptalia.com)







Possibly a Rimmel London lipstick might match such as Rimmel London's Show Off Lipstick in _Have Fun! _Also try Maybelline in Blushing Brunette (from Temptalia dupe list).


----------



## Kattatonic (Apr 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sweetie123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay a very very VERY close match to candy yum yum is Rose Hip by Milani. It can be bought at WalMart for about $4. I couldn't get my hands on candy yum yum, so I went searching for a load pink and found it. I was able to get a Candy Yum Yum from some one I know for $25 and i was EXTREMELY SURPRISED at how close they were in color once I had them both side by side. I kind of feel like it was a waste to buy the real one.


 Alright, off to the store to get that now. Lol. I got 4 bright pink lipsticks over the weekend. And i'm still not entirely content


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 27, 2011)

Th one of the best dupes I've seen for Candy Yum Yum. It's a layering of products that are all basically Fuscia in color. Jesse's Girl Lip Liner - Pucker Up 

 Covergirl Queen Lipstick - Spellbound 

 NYX Lipgloss - African Queen


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 28, 2011)

Another good dupe layering a lip liner under a lipstick

NYX Lip Liner in Fuschia





Wet N Wild Megalast Lipstick in 905D


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 9, 2011)

I am definitely going to try to pick up the dupe to the Yum Yum from the Milani line. It looks so close!  The color looks absolutely gorgeous and I don't think I have anything quite that bright.  I don't think the UD lipstick in Jilted is quite the same. I don't have the Yum Yum to compare it to though.  Maybe if I get the Milani dupe I will compare the two of them and see how close they are to one another.  Will report back if I get the dupe color.


----------



## zahsmar1489 (May 10, 2011)

Hi, today I just found the perfect dupe for the MAC Candy Yum Yum lipstick, it's Stila Long wear Lipstick in Exhilarated. It's matte as Candy Yum Yum. Look it up =)


----------



## Actionmags (May 20, 2011)

I have found a dupe of candy yum yum

if you have access to barry M try the lip paint in 52

check out swatches here

http://www.emeraldeyeliner.blogspot.com/


----------



## msmari (Aug 22, 2011)

yes i got this color too from Barry M.. VERY close to candy yum yum


----------



## Avywuvy (Aug 28, 2011)

I think Barry M in Shocking Pink is a good alternative. Sorry no post/swatch to compare with but you can search the net anyhow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbox (Aug 29, 2011)

Barry M 52 Shocking Pink is by far the best match in terms of shade and the matte texture, but it's slightly more pigmented (and that's a good thing).

Lime Crime Countessa Fluorescent is too warm-based and not deep enough to be a dupe for Candy Yum Yum.


----------



## Rehia Anderson (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kattatonic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do any of you know of a good Candy Yum Yum dupe? I've been looking around and Revlon has one kinda close and so does Makeup Forever, but it's just not the same enough for me. I reallly like the *neon* in it, that's what i'm looking for, and i reallly reallly want it to be *matte*. Any ideas? Because as you may know by now, it's sold out every where,...well except for on ebay. But i don't have $50 to spend on a tube of lipstick...though i am tempted.


BARRY M'S # 62 is identical, especially with #12 lipliner


----------



## Cherquin (May 22, 2013)

LOVE this color!! Milani, here I come!!!


----------

